# Minikoi im Miniminiteich



## chrissi020365 (26. Okt. 2007)

Hallo ihr Lieben... 
Ich kam eben nach hause, da stand meine Nachbarin draussen... 
Man ist ja nem kleinen Schwätzchen nicht abgeneigt... 
nach vielem bla bla sagte sie ihre Enkelin würde ja so sehr die Fische lieben die bei ihnen im Teich sind!!!! 
 Ich sagte wie Fische in deinem Teich... 
der Teich ist so 50x50 vielleicht etwas mehr und vielleicht so 30 cm tief!!! 
Sollte ne kleine Oase sein.... 
Da habe ich gefragt ob ich mal schauen darf....und sie sagte ja!!! 
Ich dachte ich falle auf den Hintern. 
Das Ergebnis....seht selbst!!! 
Haben Pflanzen von ihrem Sohn bekommen...und der hatte die von nem Nachbarn der Koi hat!!!!!


----------



## jochen (26. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Minikoi im Miniminiteich*

Hallo chrissi,

also...

wenn die Enkelin deiner Nachbarin wirklich ihre Fische liebt, sollte sie ihre Lieblinge so schnell wie möglich aus den Teich nehmen, um noch ein wenig Freude daran zu haben.

Als Möglichkeit wäre ein Aquarium zur Überwinterung,
dann bleibt Zeit den Teich im nächsten Jahr zu erweitern.

Sollte das nicht Möglich sein, sollten die Tiere in einen dafür geeigneten Teich abgegeben werden.


----------



## B ausm westen (26. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Minikoi im Miniminiteich*

Hallo chrissi,

Ich schätz mal sowas gibt es ganz schön oft  arme Fische

Dein Nachbar kann da nichts für denk ich mal bestimmt hat keine Ahnung von Kois oder von anderen Fischen und deren Haltung. Für mich sind die Leute schuld die Kois verkaufen oder abgeben und die jenigen nicht erzählt wie viel platz die eigentlich brauchen.
Hoffentlich hast du ihn Aufgeklärt


----------



## chrissi020365 (26. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Minikoi im Miniminiteich*

 
Die Nachbarn wollten ja keine Fische, wollten eigentlich nur so ne Minipfütze als Ruhepol!!!!
Der Laich hing wohl an den Pflanzen!!!


----------



## chrissi020365 (26. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Minikoi im Miniminiteich*

:beeten: Ich habe unseren Nachbarn gesagt das sie wenn sie die Fische behalten wollen, den Teich um einiges vergrößern müssen! 
Na warten wir mal ab!!!
Zur Not gebe ich ihnen mein Aquarium, das wäre sicherlich angebracht über den Winter!!!


----------



## B ausm westen (26. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Minikoi im Miniminiteich*

Upss hab ich wohl falsch verstanden


----------



## chrissi020365 (26. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Minikoi im Miniminiteich*

 Ist doch kein Problem!!!


----------



## Wicky (16. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Minikoi im Miniminiteich*

Hallo

bin neu hier
denke es wäre gut wenn die koi in einem aquarium überwintern würden.

LG
Leopold


----------



## chrissi020365 (19. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Minikoi im Miniminiteich*

 Hallo, habe alles versucht die Fische zu bekommen,
oder die Nachbarn zu überreden sie in einem Aquarium zu überwintern!
Hat nicht geklappt! 
Hoffe sie überleben das!
Habe schon überlegt ob ich sie einfach nachts KLAUE!!!!


----------



## B ausm westen (19. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Minikoi im Miniminiteich*

[Wär nicht schlecht am besten du machts das 
Obwohl ich hiuer keinen anstiften will oder doch


----------



## wp-3d (19. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Minikoi im Miniminiteich*

Hallo
Die Fische auf den Bildern sind bestimmt keine Koi.
Ich denke es ist ein Mischmasch aus __ Shubunkin und Sarasa.
Trotzdem ist der Teich zu klein.


----------

